# Knicks @ Heat Game Thread 10/28/09



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Time: 7:30*​



*Knicks:*


> Let's call this the Year Before the Year. Perhaps the Knicks' marketing department could have gotten clever by using the well-worn motto "On a Mission" as this season's slogan, because it has multiple applications. The obvious, of course, would be the reference to the team's mission to maintain as much salary cap space as possible for a determined foray into free agency next summer, when several big-name players are expected to be on the market.
> 
> So as much as the Knicks insist this season is about winning -- or at least trying to improve upon last season's 32-win result -- the reality made evident during the notably inactive past offseason is that it's about winning as long as it doesn't compromise the 2010 plan. That's the strategy Donnie Walsh laid out in April 2008, when he took over the floundering franchise, which hasn't had the cap space to make a major play in free agency since 1996.
> 
> ...


 
*Heat:*


> The party line remains that the Heat will take its next step through internal improvement. Considering its only offseason additions of note were journeymen Quentin Richardson and Carlos Arroyo, it's not as if there is any other choice.
> 
> The key to the mix remains Dwyane Wade's ability to again stand as one of the league's dominant scorers. Considering Wade is at the same age when Michael Jordan was at his championship prime, Wade said there is no reason to believe he can't approach last season's league-leading scoring average.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

I want to say knicks win by double digits... but then I hold myself back so as to not sound foolish

oh yeah they're retiring tim hardaways number 10 tonight.... WTF?... a bit of a reach there.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Wow they retiring his number, I remember he got into hot water for making a comment about homosexuals that sent him into exile for a minute. I liked Tim Hardaway when he was with G-State, and the C-Webb/Spree/Mullin crew. I couldn't stand him when he was with Miami.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Naturally I will be watching the Yankees, but I will deff. be checking in on this game from time to time. Even though I dont expect us to be in the playoffs, I still cant help but get excited for the season lol.

Lets go Yanks and Lets go Knicks!!!!!!!


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

It's been a back and forth game thus far with very little defense.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Fouling Cook behind the free throw line=three points for Miami at the line and the Knicks are down five.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Darko shoots an air ball but is 2-3. They then get a quick rebound at the other end off a Wade miss, proceed to get four opportunities thanks to the Heat's terrible rebounding ability, grab a miss from the other end again, and Douglas stampedes Arroyo. They are shooting like crap and are taking way too quick shots. Both the defense and the offense of both teams are terrible. 9/24 for the Knicks and 9/25 for Miami at the end of one. The score is 27 to 23 in favor of Miami and the only reason the score is that high is because of pace factor because the offenses are both playing God awful.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wade is not having a good night and I think thats helping keep us in the game, just by following the game cast. Lets hope his offensive struggles continue and Harrington/Lee keep up their play.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Ugh last few minutes of the 2nd quarter we let them pull away a bit. TKF, Lee is dialing up the Yanks right now. Lucky for us they only got one run off of C.C.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

The last couple of minutes of the half were terrible. We need to pick it up in the 2nd half.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

we were right with heat with the bad shooting then they went on a like 25-3 run from final minutes of 2nd quarter to 7 mins in the third.... horrible shooting


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

This team is awful.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

The Knicks got Blown-Out....losing by a 30 point lead after 3 qtr. 

39 3-ball shots taken out of 87 fg shots....and only making 10-39 
Great coaching plan for the first game of the season


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Gallo shot very well - that's _something_, anyway.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> This team is awful.


You can say that again, it's a joke.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

we did shoot pretty bad and were still in the game until we didnt close out 2nd q. lee had 2 fouls in 6 mins.

we cant shoot this bad throughout the season. these games happen

the knicks still need to work on a lot of things though


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Basel Anti-Star said:


> Gallo shot very well - that's _something_, anyway.


True. It looks as if he is going to be a very good piece as we move forward.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

One more thing, Duhon still sucks and will continue to be a bum. We should have tried to get a starting PG in the off-season, but we failed yet again. If we play like this all season long, Utah will be jumping for joy, after every loss.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> True. It looks as if he is going to be a very good piece as we move forward.



as i recall he was 2-7 with the rest of the knicks in terrible shooting.


he started making shots when the game was over. still he ended up with good numbers but lets try and do it when we need it. not when were down 20+

i still like gallo's game though


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

What a horrific night. Knicks get blown out, and Yanks are down 0-1. OUCH.:beheader:


----------

